# 

## trais

Witam,

Czy, ktoś może się podzielić opiniami na temat Tahomy firmy SOMFY. Miałem w planach zrobić inteligenty dom, ale koszta są spore. Potrzebuję sterować bramą garażową, bramą wjazdową, roletami i alarmem. Czy ktoś z Was używa rozwiązania firmy SOMFY?

Jak to działa, jak się sprawuje warto nie warto? Wiem, że można zrobić to na SATELU albo RISCO LightSys. Niestety Grenton czy AMPIO są fajnym pomysłem ale zbyt drogim dla mnie.

----------


## trais

naprawdę nikt tego nie używa?

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Jak to działa, jak się sprawuje warto nie warto? Wiem, że można zrobić to na SATELU albo RISCO LightSys. Niestety Grenton czy AMPIO są fajnym pomysłem ale zbyt drogim dla mnie.


Podejrzewam że największą kwotę w wycenie zrobiła ci robocizna, instalacja elektryczna, instalacja i programowanie systemu. Jeśli Ampio jest dla Ciebie za drogie to każdy inny SENSOWNY system również będzie za drogi.

----------


## trais

Tak zgadzam sie. Dlatego szukam pseudo alternatywnych rozwiazan. Potrzebuje sterowanie bramami i roletami i tyle. Swiatlem nie muszebsterkwac dlatego hmm
Podlewanie ogrodu system oddzielnie alarm oddzielnie.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Tak zgadzam sie. Dlatego szukam pseudo alternatywnych rozwiazan. Potrzebuje sterowanie bramami i roletami i tyle. Swiatlem nie muszebsterkwac dlatego hmm
> Podlewanie ogrodu system oddzielnie alarm oddzielnie.


Nie ma sensu w ten sposób do tego podchodzić. Skoro przymierzasz się do inteligentnej automatyki to po co robić niezależny alarm czy podlewanie ogrodu? Skoro już masz alarm to warto go zintegrować z systemem żeby wykorzystać czujniki alarmu również do automatyki. Skoro już robimy podlewanie ogrodu to warto zrealizować je na sterownikach inteligentnych bo wcale nie będą droższe lub odrobinę droższe a funkcjonalność wiele wyższa.

----------


## manfred1

Ja mam sterowanie Yooda choć tylko rolety i jestem bardzo zadowolony.

----------


## trais

Ale to masz na pilota i sterowanie przez telefon?

Ja mysle ze wiele rzeczy mozna zrobic na satelu sterowanie roletami brama. 
Ja nie potrzebuje scen ze jak klinke kino to mi sie opuszcza rolety i wlaczy tv. Bo to samo bede mial klikam na pilocie zamknij wszytskie i pilotem wlaczam tv.

----------


## manfred1

Steruje z pilota i mam aplikację na Android. Mam ułożone scenariusze dla każdej rolety na otwarcie i zamknięcie. Dodatkowo w weekend mam inne ustawienia. Hmm ja jestem zachwycony  :Smile:  Najbardziej jednak cieszy możliwość zamykania z każdego miejsca na ziemi gdzie jest internet  :Smile:

----------


## trais

A jaki byl koszt tego systemy yooda? W sensie kupiles centralke silniki i wszystko?

----------


## manfred1

Nie wiem bo to wszystko zamawiałem razem z oknami. Wyczaiłem gościa który policzył mi taniej niż na necie. Jakim cudem nie wiem. Ja mam tylko centralkę i trzy silniki.

----------


## trais

A jaka centralke taka biala  z antena???
Taka?

https://www.napedy.net/yooda-smart-c...mu-p-1863.html

----------


## manfred1

Tak

----------


## trais

Dziekuje i sterujesz z telefonu albo pilot tak??

----------


## manfred1

Sterowanie mam z pilota z tym że mam dokupiony do każdego pokoju. Natomiast aplikacje mam w telefonie i tam ustawiłem scenariusze. Działa idealnie nie zacina się. Jedynie gdy chcesz zmienić godziny otwierania to musisz się połączyć z centralką w swojej sieci czyli w domu i tam przestawiasz godziny. Gdy jesteś w innej miejscowości to otwierasz zamykasz ale nie możesz zmienić godzin otwarcia ale to oczywiste.

----------


## trais

Jak to masz pilot do kazdej rolety a nie jeden wspolny??

Ja bym chcial miec pilot wielokanalowy jeden do wszystkich rolet....!:?))

Da sie to zrobic na centrali Twojej??

----------


## manfred1

Jeden do wszystkich rolet oczywiście wielokanałowy. Ale taki sam w każdym pokoju no przecież aby zamknąć roletę nie będę latał z pokoju do pokoju za pilotem  :wink:  A żonie nie dam smartfona do ręki  :Smile:

----------


## trais

Ale to pilot z jednego pokoju po RTS nie dziala na drugi pokoju w sensie na rolete w drugim pokoju.?????


Ja chcialbym jeden pilot do wszystkich rolet czy siedzie w salonie czy w pokoju biurowymzamykam rolety w danym pokoju jak
i innych pomieszczeniach!!!! :smile: ))

----------


## manfred1

Kratki odpowiadają roletom z tym że ostatnia kratka to "wszystkie" Oba piloty są tak samo zaprogramowane. Czyli 1 roleta to pierwsza kratka 2 roleta to druga kratka itd. Z jednego pokoju mogę sterować roletami w drugim pokoju i odwrotnie.


Tu natomiast krótki scenariusz z smartfona.

----------


## trais

Ok dziekuje Ci bardzo. To po co Ci piloty 3 w kazdym poloju. Jeden wystraczy tym batdzoej ze bede mial sterowanie z iphona :smile: ))

----------


## manfred1

> To po co Ci piloty 3 w kazdym poloju.


No w sumie masz racje zaraz je na allegro wystawię  :Smile:

----------


## trais

Dzieki raz jeszcze :smile:

----------

